# Husband visa



## catron (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi I've got my visa approved under husband visa, my husband working in Dubai UAE, are there any one knows the requirements from philippines immigration of travelling from philippines to Dubai with husband visa possession. Because someone told us that only my passport, ticket plus the visa (husband visa) paper from Dubai. I'm afraid once i'm in the immigration they might rejected me 'coz lack of papers, do i need to pay travel tax in philippine airport also?

Thanks ...


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

The best thing for you to do is contact the Phillipine COnsulate. If you need visa paperwork, they can assist.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

hi, you can try to send email inquiry to our consulate to have better information..but heres what i got:

side from the usual ticket, passport and visa you might as well check that you have the following:


entry permit application form with completed typed data
original marriage certificate and a copy of it
salary certificate 
copy of the sponsor passport
copy of the sponsred passport


hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## Strawberry_2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

hi.i have the same problem as yours now.have my husband visa ( going to dubai ) but no idea about the requirements needed in the Phil. immigration ( departure ).please let me know.Thank you.


----------



## Strawberry_2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

*husband visa*

Hi.Need help.Using a husband visa ( going to Dubai ), what are the requirements needed in the Philippine immigration ( departure )?Thanks.


----------

